# [Fri 10th Feb 2012] FREE Brixton roots reggae rock party with The Majestic live! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Feb 7, 2012)

Band onstage: 11pm
DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!








We've got a great night in the Brixton Albert coming up, with a live set of skanking, old-school roots reggae rock from THE MAJESTIC. This band are great! 

Also expect much drinking, dancing and party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly from the DJs till 2.30am

http://www.urban75.org/offline/the-majestic-feb-2012.html


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2012)

This band are really good and proper old school survivors - they've played at the Stonehenge festival!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2012)

This is tonight!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2012)

Band are onstage around 1115 tonight, and (so far) it's me and nipsla on the decks


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 10, 2012)

editor said:


> This band are really good and proper old school survivors - they've played at the Stonehenge festival!


 
what, when it was built?


----------



## Belushi (Feb 10, 2012)

Sas was well pissed off, he'd only just got the last Sarsen stone up.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

I think that may have been the busiest Offline night ever!

Here's some pics: 















More pics: http://www.urban75.org/offline/the-majestic-feb-2012.html


----------



## Belushi (Feb 12, 2012)

They were very good, but it was incredibly crowded!


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2012)

Belushi said:


> They were very good, but it was incredibly crowded!


I think I did my promoter job a bit _too well_ that night! 

Still, it was great for the band to have such a good crowd. I spotted them playing the Water Rats in front of a handful of people recently and knew they'd be perfect for the Albert!


----------

